
Type A blood converted to universal donor blood with help from bacterial enzymes - allannienhuis
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/06/type-blood-converted-universal-donor-blood-help-bacterial-enzymes
======
allannienhuis
exciting work by the good folks at the University of British Columbia.

It's inspiring to think about how much good would come from this if it is as
effective as it promises to be.

